# Hell Divers video, Awsome!



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.fishkillavids.com/videos/hdr2007-03.wmv


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome video! I realy enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video...Jack wasn't so quick. Thanks


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

good vid.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Great video. Trips like that make me want get out there again.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man we need to go to the rigs!! That isd the best spearfishing video footage I have EVER seen1 Quality was awsome, and the fish were perfect! How come the cuda he shot didnt try to eat them like it did us Brandy?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The is a great vid. I'll be down there shooting them soon hopefully.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hurry up KNot! The AJ's are pretty thick out tere now!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/16/2007)*Hurry up KNot! The AJ's are pretty thick out tere now!


I'm ready to go, just got to take baby steps. Got all new gear and I need to get used to it before I start going deep to shoot. If you need an extra person on a weekend in the near future and don't mind taking a complete newbie out, give me a shout. I want to get a few decent dives under my belt before I start shooting as well. Not everyone is as crazy as you:moon

Not going to be till December that I have a free chance to get out again.:banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah we don't mind! I aint mr. experienced at scuba myself. Good thing was I had 2 years spearin experince before I started scuba!

Besides, maybe we can get you to hold the video camera while we shoot????:takephoto:toast


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/16/2007)*
> 
> Besides, maybe we can get you to hold the video camera while we shoot????:takephoto:toast


What happened to the helmet camoke I would be glad to shoot (video)while you shoot.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Still got helmet-cam, in fact I got more video to edit. Its just I miis most of my shots with it, because I have ahabit to turn my face away from the fish when I line him up so he doesn't realize I'm being predatorial and get spooked. Also once shot, my head is tilted up a lot pulling up on the fish as he tries to dive down.:doh So I miss the best footage, plus the video being shaky from my movements while fightin. 

Would be way better video if someone was holding the camera in there hands.

Your elected till your ready to take a gun yourself!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

GREAT video!!!!!!!!!!!! what depth of water are yallfishing in?????


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

great video. nice footage


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm waitingfor the debut of TEAM CHUNKY LOVE'S Spearing Video!

Yea hell divers always puts up some good videos!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I aint got the money for that high end eqiupment they got! Wish I did...that is the best video footage I have ever seen, and even though I'm partial, it way out does my stupid lil Chunky Love Helmet Cam cuda spearin video I posted B4!! 

H2O Armond has a nice new proffesional setup though! Were gonna get some good footage now that he has the ballasting and bouyancy worked out right on the housing!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

once yall get together to film holler at me I'd love to be part of it... 

You should repost that video or give a link i dont think i've seen it!

nothin like spearin a cuda!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres the link to the video. My camera is a lil cheap one, plus youtube lowers the quality, so it aint that good. And my head moves around a lot, so its shaky, sorry!

The cuda seen starts at 4 minutes in if you dont want to watch the whole thing. Just pause it and let it load.






And yes greengo! get in with us sometime, we plan on tryin to get a bunch of good footage with H2O!


----------

